# Just won a contest



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

For a weeks, all expence paid, trip to this beautiful condo. It is off the grid but has its own water source  and is cooled with summer breezes.  Local donkeys are included in trip to get us where we need to go to see the beautiful sights. Note the rustic decor.:bonvoyage:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks great...please may I come too?

I will have the en-suite, if that is ok?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2014)

That looks a lot like a place I was considering in Florida - is that by any chance in Titusville? 

It was advertised as "Just Needs Paint, Has Fenced Yard" ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 8, 2014)

_That's a great looking place Pappy, bonus having airconditioning, good fencing as well, easy care garden  which Di would love, lucky man._ :bigwink:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

We are ecstatic and can't wait to go. Can't find it on the GPS but will ask directions from a stranger. You are all welcome to visit while we are there but note we are a little restricted on sleeping accommodations. I will try to get the door to the privy fixed so that you are not exposed to the range animals.
BYOB.......


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

PS: pay no attention to this warning. Just know that there are strange objects flying out by the mountain range.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 8, 2014)

These strange objects don't happen to be aiming at that beautiful condo do they?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> These strange objects don't happen to be aiming at that beautiful condo do they?



Off the record Vivjen, I hope so.

CeeCee...the booze will probably help.


----------



## Ina (Feb 8, 2014)

Pappy, If I could come too, I would bring some boards I already have, and we could add a ladies room! :cart:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 8, 2014)

Gee Pappy, Some guys have all the luck !  That's a real nice fixer-upper.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Not necessary, Ina. It's a two holer. T paper is scarce so bring magazines.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

Ah, man, I never win nothin'!


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 8, 2014)

_Hey Pappy i noticed the luxurious drapes in the room on the left, they must have cost a fortune but hey they really look lovely, i believe the toilet out back is quite fancy too._


----------

